# ??Wild Florida Passion Flower??



## trazodone (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi I'm new to smoking all together and where i live i am not legaly allowed to smoke cannabis, so i am following a rumor that i can smoke the wild passion flower. Now i have about 100 lb of passion flower taking over my backyard. My Question is How do i harvest, cure, and consume??


----------



## Psuedo (Jul 2, 2012)

Google. That's how you do it.


----------



## jswett1100 (Jul 2, 2012)

Is it ilegal to smoke those?


----------



## trazodone (Jul 17, 2012)

google sucks! I spent all day and didn't find anything. I think one of my problems is that i do not know what question to ask or i just don't know how to ask it. From what an officer told me out in FL it is legal to smoke passion flower but frond apron. I'm sorry to ask but can someone els who is a little more intelligent or who knows what there talking about help me? I feel the last reply was from someone who knows nothing and and just wanted to put there own 2 cent in.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 17, 2012)

You can dry it and smoke it, but you probably won't get much of a buzz. I tried it once and it was harsh and all I got was a slight head change.


----------



## trazodone (Jul 19, 2012)

can it be concentrated like BHO??


----------



## JFKush (Aug 4, 2012)

They sell passion flower extract at health food stores in dropper vials. If this is real passion flower and not random Florida flowers, you would be smoking an MAOI inhibitor. Certain foods and medications should not be taken in conjunction with any MAOI inhibitor: IE - Prozac.... Cheese for some reason, etc. 

These are generally good for uplifting moods but not nearly as strong as ganja. If anything I'd soak the leaves it in alcohol much like Blue Lotus. 

But be careful though, MAOI inhibitors inhibit the MAO enzyme in your stomach to slow down the metabolism speed and as a result it makes particular things stronger with the same dose - such as psilocybin.


----------

